# Temporarily disable McAfee?



## jastap

Hi Everyone
There is any chance to find out how to temporaly switch off McAfee antivirus program? 
I've got a problem to install HP Printer and Scanner, and I suspect Mr. McAfee doesn't help me to do this.
Thanks for any suggestion.
jastap:wave:


----------



## TheBruce1

Right-click M icon>scroll to virusscan>click on disable(version 10)

If you have Total Protection(new version)try the Mcafee forum http://forums.mcafeehelp.com/ .


----------

